
Red Hat throws in towel on Linux desktop - foemmel
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/04/red-hat-throws-in-towel-on-linux.html
======
cstejerean
I don't know anyone still using Red Hat on the desktop. Most people I know
using Linux seem to be sticking to Ubuntu.

But the excuse from Red Hat sounds more like the result of a deal with
Microsoft. It sounds like Microsoft paid them to send the message that Linux
is not a viable alternative to Windows on the desktop (and perhaps scare
companies from considering a switch to Linux as they can reasonably anticipate
other vendors to back out as well).

------
niels_olson
hmmm . . . sounds more like, as desktop Linux takes off in the home market,
Red Hat is responding to increasing pressure by reminding folks they're not in
the consumer desktop business. I've been using CentOS 5 on a server, and
during initial install, I went ahead and loaded the desktop packages, in case
I ever want to go to runlevel 5, which I did for some of the initial, local
setup. I find the gnome desktop entirely satisfactory. It's just a gnome
desktop. Just like Ubuntu is a gnome desktop. Oh, and SuSE, yeah, it has a
gnome desktop available as well. Come to think of it, pretty much every Linux
distro has a gnome desktop and a KDE desktop, and an XFCE desktop. What
burning motivation would Red Hat have to get into the desktop business?

